# My New Basement - To Make You All Mega Jealous



## Map the Dragon (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry, but I just have to share. My fiance and I just moved into our new home this weekend. The home, location, etc. are all awesome...but screw that...here are some basement stats to make us all weep with joy:

Basement = 2 Thousand Square Feet all professionally finished.
One Full Bedroom down there...
One Full Bath
A theatre area/living room.
A Full Bar with Fridge, Freezer, Microwave, etc. 
100-Gallon Fish Tank Built into the Wall behind the Bar.
8 by 6 storage room and access room to get to the fish tank
A huge office with double glass doors going into the main area.
Back entrance to wooded property.

Now...the real goodies----------------

*The entire basement was done professionally and within taste to look like a medieval castle. I kid you not. The walls and floor all look (either naturally or painted) like castle stones.
*Over the bar, painted nicely, it says "THE DRAGON'S LAIR" - this lights up as well.
*We are going to put a bearded dragon in the tank with full setup and hang a plaque that says "Map the Dragon"
*Previous owners left a pool table in the open area
*The two far walls have professionally painted murals (one looks like a window about 10 feet long and five feet high and shows a dragon facing a castle with mountain backdrop). The other wall is near the pool table and shows a life-size wizard holding a skull and doing magic.
*The temperatures are always in the upper 60s lower 70s down there, regardless of time of year and with no help to cool it off. 
*The previous owner left 4 beautiful wood and leather bar stools for The Dragon's Lair.
*Blue hidden track lighting is almost everywhere in the basement. When only that is on and it's dark outside, the whole room glows in an etheral blue light. Wicked fun for movie time. 
* Surround sound in the whole basement for the TV that goes in the entertainment area.
* Tons of room for my dogs to run without killing each other or knocking things over.
* I just put up all three FULL bookcases (very large) that represent part of my collection of you don't want to know how many books.
* more, more, and more.


QUESTION: You guys have to see this, so how the heck to I put pictures directly into a post on this site? Is that possible?


----------



## Black Dragon (Jul 11, 2011)

I've got to see this.

This hasn't been tried yet, but I believe that you can display images in a thread if they are hosted somewhere else.  The easiest way to do this is to open a free account on a photosharing site such as Flickr, and then link to the images by using the image button on our advanced message editor.


----------



## Deborah Dalton (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, I don't know you, but can I move in??? Or all of us just come over for a LOTR marathon?


----------



## JustSpiffy (Jul 11, 2011)

Fffffffffffffffff... http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/1/10354/1724315-fuuuuuuck_super.jpg


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like a cool setup!


----------



## Helbrecht (Jul 11, 2011)

Dear _God_, it's the Batcave! (Dragoncave?)

And I bet it's just a simple, inconspicuous shack up top, right? That would actually make it even cooler.


----------



## Kelise (Jul 12, 2011)

You say all this without a single fear of assassination?

Brave, brave man.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy sh*t, that sounds like the highest degree of awesome. I think this site should host a yearly get-together, and your lair should be the meeting place lol Get those pics up.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 12, 2011)

Still getting around to pics of the "Lair". We have to find out where we packed the camera. Plus, I was in the office all day (work not home) and still here now. I promise to have some up soon.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 14, 2011)

Map... I hate you (j/k  )


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Jul 14, 2011)

I need to see your new place man... I know it may be awhile, but seriously. I need to see this.


----------



## Argentum (Jul 30, 2011)

I definitely want to see this basement of epic win! 8D No bragging without pictures to follow!


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 30, 2011)

I somehow forgot about this thread. I will make pictures a priority today.


----------

